# How to "ground ship" a goat?



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Ive been searching high and low for "the" perfect buckling prospect, well I found one I REALLLLLLY like. Only problem is he is in Ocala, and I am in Mass. The owner does not want to ship because he doesnt want to drive to the airport in Orlanda (I offered to pay substantially for his time and gas) but no go.
So I have been looking at ways to ground ship him, and put out some quote requests, and I have gotten no responses. And if I do, I am assuming they are going to calculate by mileage which is going to cost a boat load, its about 1200 miles....
Has anyone ever had to deal with this before, and if so, what did you end up doing? Or just scratching the idea all together....
Sigh


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

You tried Uship.com?

I once put a quote on there for a Nigerian Dwarf buckling, a mature Nigerian Dwarf buck, and a yearling doe. I found two people that would do it for $400. It didn't work out to get them but I was kind of just "testing the waters." Anyways, if you haven't tried that, it's an option.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I put one up on Uship yesterday, we will see if I get anything back, nothing as of yet.

I have found a hauler that will do it for $600- hoping i can find something around the $400 mark though. 
I mean really, the little guy can ride in the truck in a crate, he doesnt even need to take up trailer space, hes like a bonus paycheck!  

I wish he would just drive to the airport! ACK! :angry:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Sometimes you can find people making trips along your way or even a train, where more than one person helps in the transport. I normally would ship or have a transport do the delivering though.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: How to "ground ship" a goat? *update* with pedigree info*

Well I found a hauler that will bring him for $400

What do you think of this pedigree

S:Twincreeks SEM Flashback *S ( 3X Junior Champion & 2X Reserve Grand Champion)
SD: MCH/CH Twin Creeks WB Madum Butterfly 2*D SS:Lost Valley TB Seminole*S

D:Twin Creeks BW Moonstone Beach
DD:Lost Vally Too Bad P.Y.T. (a MCH Goodwood Tahoe daughter) DS:MCH Twin Creeks BH Bay Watch *S E

I'll post some pictures of the buckling
Here he is!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

handsome fellow. You dont see to many true chamois nigerians in our part of the US


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very handsome little guy! I definately like his pedigree. If you really like him, I would go for it!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

He looks really nice and that is a nice pedigree too!


----------

